# 485 and going back on student visa



## someGuyWithNoPR (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi All

Im currently on a 485 visa which is expiring in Feb 2021.

Now I have also submitted my EOI for 189 back in August with 90 points but seeing the recent changes, i doubt I'll get an invitation before my current visa expires.

I was wondering, would I run into any issues with CO if I just apply to do masters at some uni and apply for student visa so I can stay in AU for longer?

Would the CO think that I'm only gonna do the masters degree so i can wait longer for my PR?

Thanks!!


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

another waste of money


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

someGuyWithNoPR said:


> Hi All
> 
> Im currently on a 485 visa which is expiring in Feb 2021.
> 
> ...


Where is the question of your PR when you don’t even have an invite and have applied ?

Cheers


----------



## someGuyWithNoPR (Aug 5, 2020)

NB said:


> Where is the question of your PR when you don’t even have an invite and have applied ?
> 
> Cheers


Yeah but I do have an EOI submitted. Was wondering if the CO is gonna assume my only purpose for doing this course is to stay longer and not to actually learn


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

someGuyWithNoPR said:


> Yeah but I do have an EOI submitted. Was wondering if the CO is gonna assume my only purpose for doing this course is to stay longer and not to actually learn


no one can predict apply and see?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

someGuyWithNoPR said:


> Yeah but I do have an EOI submitted. Was wondering if the CO is gonna assume my only purpose for doing this course is to stay longer and not to actually learn


I doubt the CO will check skillselect 
He will study your case based on the facts that you produce before him
If you are so paranoid, you can withdraw the EOI before you apply for your masters visa
That EOI is anyways useless

Cheers


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

This guy is so sweet.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Sorry to be mean and honest, but at the current situation. It would be better to change destination.

I’m heading Canada instead as well.


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

Its a vicious circle. People should introspect what's the ROI in this investment. 90% of students would have earned more at age of 30 back in their home country than doing back to back 2-3 masters and living life of uncertainty.


----------



## Canada_geese (Mar 28, 2019)

Why don't you choose other working visas such as 482 or 407 to let you work full time and gain extra experience ? If you do not have any ability to find a relevant job, I don't think you have any chance to be invited in the future. 90 points now is already impossible to be invited.


----------



## someGuyWithNoPR (Aug 5, 2020)

Canada_geese said:


> Why don't you choose other working visas such as 482 or 407 to let you work full time and gain extra experience ? If you do not have any ability to find a relevant job, I don't think you have any chance to be invited in the future. 90 points now is already impossible to be invited.


I dont have the minimum 2 years work experience for 482.

And regarding 407...to be honest i dont know. never really considered it. How easy is it to apply for this if im already working for an employer?


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

someGuyWithNoPR said:


> I dont have the minimum 2 years work experience for 482.
> 
> Have you considered join Masters by research or Phd? that way you can continue to gain full time experience and once you have 2-3 yrs might be able to get employer sponsor.


----------



## someGuyWithNoPR (Aug 5, 2020)

timonpark said:


> someGuyWithNoPR said:
> 
> 
> > I dont have the minimum 2 years work experience for 482.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

someGuyWithNoPR said:


> timonpark said:
> 
> 
> > hmm how does that work? Don't you go on a student visa for doing masters which prevents you from working fulltime?
> ...


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

someGuyWithNoPR said:


> timonpark said:
> 
> 
> > hmm how does that work? Don't you go on a student visa for doing masters which prevents you from working fulltime?
> ...


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

What is the rule around working on ABN as a contractor?

The 20hours is for TFN based work or applies TO ABN as well?


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> What is the rule around working on ABN as a contractor?
> 
> The 20hours is for TFN based work or applies TO ABN as well?


The limit applies to you, as a person. Does not matter if you are working as a contractor or not.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Do we have to again show financials for another student visa?


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

emios88 said:


> Do we have to again show financials for another student visa?


Highly recommended (diplomatic answer)
You must (Practical answer)


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Warrior009 said:


> Highly recommended (diplomatic answer)
> You must (Practical answer)


doesnt it depend on assessment level :juggle:


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

RichardTuan said:


> Warrior009 said:
> 
> 
> > Highly recommended (diplomatic answer)
> ...


Unless you can drink air, eat grass and have wings to fly from A to B. Cheers.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Warrior009 said:


> Unless you can drink air, eat grass and have wings to fly from A to B. Cheers.


What does it mean?


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

emios88 said:


> What does it mean?


A human being cannot live without having living costs.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Warrior009 said:


> A human being cannot live without having living costs.


So do we have to show financials again or not?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emios88 said:


> So do we have to show financials again or not?


YES
You will have to prove that you are financially capable of meeting the course fees and your living expenses 

Cheers


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

*ashok.bharatsharma*



someGuyWithNoPR said:


> Hi All
> 
> Im currently on a 485 visa which is expiring in Feb 2021.
> 
> ...


I was in the same boat my friend. 485 expired, applied for a diploma instead. If the department has any issues, then my student visa shouldn't have been processed by them in the first place. Thankfully, I got my invite early this year. Just need to wait and watch. 

But, I believe, as NB said, facts provided during the EOI and invite are regarded. Rest is all upto almighty department these days.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

ashok.bharatsharma said:


> I was in the same boat my friend. 485 expired, applied for a diploma instead. If the department has any issues, then my student visa shouldn't have been processed by them in the first place. Thankfully, I got my invite early this year. Just need to wait and watch.
> 
> But, I believe, as NB said, facts provided during the EOI and invite are regarded. Rest is all upto almighty department these days.


What were the facts you provided?did you show financials again?


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

*ashok.bharatsharma*



emios88 said:


> What were the facts you provided?did you show financials again?


You dont need to provide any financials for EOI or during visa lodgement. 
Facts refer to points claimed. Its your choice to study or not, Department should not have any issues if student visa has been processed after 485 or not. 

Again, rest is upto Almighty Department.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

ashok.bharatsharma said:


> You dont need to provide any financials for EOI or during visa lodgement.
> Facts refer to points claimed. Its your choice to study or not, Department should not have any issues if student visa has been processed after 485 or not.
> 
> Again, rest is upto Almighty Department.


Hmm but isn’t it useless you can’t apply for a another 485 again.


----------



## Khanmajid (Jan 17, 2019)

emios88 said:


> Hmm but isn’t it useless you can’t apply for a another 485 again.


You can’t apply for a 485 after you already had one means you can’t extend it.
But going through a student visa again to fulfill the same laws you become legible to apply for 485 and it does not say that if you come back and study again we still won’t grant you 485.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Khanmajid said:


> You can’t apply for a 485 after you already had one means you can’t extend it.
> But going through a student visa again to fulfill the same laws you become legible to apply for 485 and it does not say that if you come back and study again we still won’t grant you 485.


I believe u cannot apply for 485 again if u already were on it previously, irrespective of the no. of times one studies different courses thru multiple student visas.


----------

